

I just launched Bitcoinwine.com Award-winning wines, Bitcoin only. - BitcoinWine
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/205rjf/i_just_launched_bitcoinwinecom_we_sell/

======
BitcoinWine
Happy to answer any questions, too. Cheers!

